# missing the necessary details



## francais_espanol

Bonjour,

Comment traduiriez-vous le texte en italique:

"I'm trying to shorten the report, but the more I cut out sentences, the 
more I realise that it would be _missing the necessary details_ for it to be a complete report. "

Mon essai:

"J'essaie de racourcir le rapport, mais plus je coupe des phrases, plus je me rends compte _qu'il manquerait les détails nécessaires_ pour être un rapport complet. 

Merci beaucoup d'avance de votre aide.


----------



## Nicomon

Tu peux peut-être reformuler ainsi... mais je te suggère d'attendre d'autres réponses.

_J'essaie de raccourcir le rapport, mais plus je coupe de phrases, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des détails essentiels pour __que le rapport soit complet. _

Edit : pour éviter la répétition de rapport... tu pourrais écrire pour *qu'il *soit complet.


----------



## Fourmi

en variante : 
J'essaie de raccourcir le rapport mais plus je fais de coupes, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des détails indispensables au rapport


----------



## enJoanet

salut!
ma suggestion serait la suivante: (il y a pas mal de changements,mais je pense que c'est pas plus mal comme ça!)
_"J'essaye de synthétiser le rapport en ne conservant que les phrases principales. Toutefois, je me rends progréssivement compte que certains détails manquent et que, de facto, ce rapport demeure fondamentalement incomplet"._
j'espère que ça t'aide!
a+


----------



## enJoanet

Petite précision: peut-être qu'en Anglais on peut couper des phrases, mais en Français certainement pas!!! 
a+


----------



## Nicomon

enJoanet said:


> Petite précision: peut-être qu'en anglais on peut couper des phrases, mais en français certainement pas!!!
> a+


 
Pas d'accord. Bon, dans le contexte, peut-être que _supprimer des phrases_ serait un meilleur choix. Mais àmha, on peut parfaitement couper des phrases trop longues. 
Ou couper des paragraphes, lignes de texte, etc., dans le sens de les supprimer, justement.


----------



## Jeanbar

J'essaie d'abréger le rapport mais plus je coupe, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des informations essentielles à sa complète compréhension.


----------



## Nicomon

Jeanbar said:


> J'essaie d'abréger le rapport mais plus je coupe, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des informations essentielles à sa complète compréhension.


 
Excellent.  Mais je préfère _détails essentiels_, qui est plus court et qui àma traduit mieux l'anglais details.


----------



## enJoanet

Jeanbar said:


> J'essaie d'abréger le rapport mais plus je coupe, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des informations essentielles à sa complète compréhension.


 
Salut!
Dans la phrase ci-dessus, je pense que la construction _"mais plus je coupe"_...est déroutante: mais plus tu coupes quoi?? du bois??

D'autre part, j'avais déjà entendu des québécois parler de "couper les taxes" et je ne suis donc pas vraiment étonné de voir le verbe "couper" employé d'une manière qui, en tant que français, me paraît atypique... Attention, je ne dis pas là qu'il n'est pas légitime d'utiliser _couper_ de cette manière!!! Je dis seulement que cet usage ne passerait certainement pas inaperçu en France..D'ailleurs, dans cet exemple précis (couper les taxes) il est clair que cette expression découle de l'anglais...

Dans tous les cas, "supprimer" est nettement plus clair et plus approprié dans la phrase que nous nous efforçons de traduire...

Dernier point: plutôt que d'employer "une complète compréhension" (cette inversion me semble un peu pédante...), pourquoi ne pas essayer essayer d'utiliser l'adjectif _compendieux_..? Son sens correspond pleinement à "_necessary details." _
(cf.http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/compendieux)

bonne nuit!


----------



## Lezert

enJoanet said:


> Salut!
> Dans la phrase ci-dessus, je pense que la construction _"mais plus je coupe"_...est déroutante: mais plus tu coupes quoi?? du bois??


Ah bon? Il me semble avoir entendu ça des centaines de fois....*
Et je ne dois pas être le seul:
http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/coupe



> Retrancher, supprimer une ou plusieurs parties d'un tout. _Couper une pièce de théâtre, la fin d'une émission._ _Il a fallu couper ce passage de l'interrogatoire _(Malraux, _Conquér.,_ 1928, p. 149).





> ♦ _Au fig.,_ dans la _lang. cour._ et par contresens sur le mot « sombre ».  _Faire des coupes sombres._ Effectuer des suppressions importantes dans un écrit; éliminer une partie considérable d'un personnel, d'un groupe, d'une société. _On a fait des coupes sombres dans les tirades _(Goncourt, _Journal,_ 1896, p. 951). _Les coupes sombres pratiquées dans le personnel par l'ennemi et ses complices _(De Gaulle, _Mém. guerre,_ 1959, p. 449).


----------



## enJoanet

Salut lezert!
Ben...ce que tu dis concernant "_coupe"_ est juste...

Toutefois, dans la phrase de Jeanbar, c'est le verbe couper qui est employé, pas le nom.Et cet usage de _"couper" _me gêne tout de même...! 

Dans la définition CNTRL du verbe "couper", le seul usage s'approchant du sens que nous évoquions (couper un paragraphe, une phrase, etc.) est le suivant:
*Diviser en plusieurs éléments.* _Couper une phrase, un vers._ _Il m'avait chargé de couper chaque chapitre d'une manière régulière, uniforme_ (Las Cases, _Mémor. Ste-Hélène,_ t. 1, 1823, p. 384). (cf.http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/couper)

Maintenant, dans la phrase Jeanbar, substitue couper par diviser:
_1-J'essaie d'abréger le rapport mais plus je *coupe*, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des informations essentielles à sa complète compréhension._
_2-J'essaie d'abréger le rapport m*ais plus je divise le texte en plusieurs éléments*, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des informations essentielles à sa complète compréhension._ 
Trouves-tu cette formulation...cohérente!!?

Enfin...on se garde la discussion pour demain??!! il est déjà tard!
a+


----------



## Jeanbar

enJoanet,

Je ne comprends pas ce qui vous gêne: dans la référence que vous citez, je trouve:
*2. *Retrancher, supprimer une ou plusieurs parties d'un tout. _Couper une pièce de théâtre, la fin d'une émission.__Il a fallu couper ce passage de l'interrogatoire _(Malraux, _Conquér.,_ 1928, p. 149).


----------



## enJoanet

Jeanbar said:


> enJoanet,
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ce qui vous gêne: dans la référence que vous citez, je trouve:
> *2. *Retrancher, supprimer une ou plusieurs parties d'un tout. _Couper une pièce de théâtre, la fin d'une émission.__Il a fallu couper ce passage de l'interrogatoire _(Malraux, _Conquér.,_ 1928, p. 149).


 
Je n'ai pas fourni cette référence....Lezert l'a fournie...


----------



## Nicomon

enJoanet said:


> Je n'ai pas fourni cette référence....Lezert l'a fournie...


 
En fait.. c'est aussi le numéro 2 de la section B de la référence que tu as fournie au post 11. Et je ne vois pas non plus ce qui te gêne. 
Dans le contexte - abréger un rapport - il est bien évident qu'il s'agit de parties de texte / phrases.

Bien d'accord pour dire que « couper les taxes » est un anglicisme... mais en français ce serait *réduire*, pas supprimer/retrancher. Ne mêlons pas les choses.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi (my two cents)

Couper me parait tout à fait acceptable ici, on dit aussi *faire des coupes *(qui ne sont pas sombres ).
On peut aussi dire élaguer dans ce contexte, donc, ma suggestion:

J'essaie d'abréger le rapport, mais _plus j'élague_ _plus_/_au fil des coupes_ je me rends compte qu'il y manquera des détails essentiels _pour qu'il soit complet_ / _à sa bonne compréhension_.


----------



## enJoanet

Salut Nicomon!
Ton message me trouble profondément! 
J'ai relu en long en large et en travers mon message (#11) sans y trouver aucune trace de la citation en question (celle de Malraux).....Je dois certainement être frappé de cécité sélective...dans le meilleur des cas! 

Enfin, peu importe. Sur le fond: je suis seul contre tous! Peu importe! 
J'ai relu plusieurs fois les définitions citées par Lezert ainsi que celle que j'avais moi-même citée et, sauf erreur d'interprétation de ma part, toutes convergent vers l'idée selon laquelle il serait maladroit d'utiliser le verbe couper dans ce contexte, c'est-à-dire dans un contexte où l'on souhaite exprimer le fait que l'on synthétise un texte afin de n'en conserver que les seules informations essentielles. En effet, le fait de condenser l'information présente dans un document donné est une chose. Supprimer des phrases d'un texte, voire mêmes des paragraphes entiers, afin que ce dernier réponde à telle ou telle norme de présentation ou encore afin qu' il puisse satisfaire aux exigences d'un contexte donné, en est une autre. 

Or, lorsque l'on parle de _"couper une scène"_ ou encore de _"couper un passage",_ il s'agit non pas de conserver une quelconque information mais bien de supprimer purement et simplement une ou plusieurs partie d'un texte ou d'un film afin de répondre à telle ou telle contrainte.
J'en veux pour preuve les quelques exemples citée par Lezert ainsi que ceux qui figurent dans le références que j'avais moi-même fournies!!!

1-Retrancher, supprimer une ou plusieurs parties d'un tout. _Couper une pièce de théâtre, la fin d'une émission._ _*Il a fallu couper ce passage de l'interrogatoire* _(Malraux, _Conquér.,_ 1928, p. 149). 

Il s'agit bien de résumer, de condenser ou de synthétiser l'information contenue dans un texte, un document, etc.

2-♦ _Au fig.,_ dans la _lang. cour._ et par contresens sur le mot « sombre ». _Faire des coupes sombres._ *Effectuer des suppressions importantes dans un écrit*; *éliminer* une partie considérable d'un personnel, d'un groupe, d'une société. _On a fait des coupes sombres dans les tirades _(Goncourt, _Journal,_ 1896, p. 951). _Les coupes sombres pratiquées dans le personnel par l'ennemi et ses complices _(De Gaulle, _Mém. guerre,_ 1959, p. 449).

Quant à l'utilisation d'élaguer dans ce contexte...Je vote pour!
*B.−* _Au fig._ *Débarrasser des développements trop longs ou des détails superflus.* _Il faut élaguer votre exposé, cette scène; élaguer une phrase, un récit, un discours, un écrit._ Synon. _alléger, dépouiller, raccourcir;_ anton. _développer._ _À force de ne vouloir que l'utilité, on élague mille choses dont on méconnaît l'utilité indirecte_ (Constant, _Journaux,_ 1804, p. 175). _Corriger l'ensemble, enlever des répétitions de mots et élaguer quantité de redites_ (Flaub., _Corresp.,_ 1847, p. 76) : 


Dernier point: je vais tâcher de proposer une traduction en y intégrant l'adjectif compendieux, car celui-ci me semble des plus appropriés!

_"J'essaye de synthétiser le rapport en ne conservant que les informations et détails compendieux. Toutefois, je me rends progressivement compte que certains aspects manquent et que, de facto, ce rapport demeure fondamentalement incomplet"._

a+
Joan


----------



## Nicomon

enJoanet said:


> _"J'essaye de synthétiser le rapport en ne conservant que les informations et détails compendieux. Toutefois, je me rends progressivement compte que certains aspects manquent et que, de facto, ce rapport demeure fondamentalement incomplet"._
> a+
> Joan


 
Sans vouloir t'offenser Joan, c'est ce que j'appelle une « surtraduction ». On doit respecter le style de l'auteur, et adopter le même niveau de langue en le traduisant. 

L'anglais original est : 
_I'm trying to shorten the report, but the more I cut out sentences, the more I realise that it would be missing the necessary details for it to be a complete report._

Donc:
_I'm trying to shorten the report =_ J'essaie d'abréger le rapport
_but the more I cut out sentences_ = mais plus je fais de coupes / plus j'élague/coupe (sous-entendu... le texte) / plus je supprime de phrases
_the more I realise that_ = plus je me rends compte que (qu')
_it would be missing the necessary details_ = _il (y) manquerait des détails essentiels_
_for it to be a complete report_ = pour qu'il (le rapport) soit complet OU pour sa bonne/complète compréhension.


----------



## enJoanet

Tu ne m'offenses pas du tout...
Mais quand le style est mauvais...


----------



## Gil

Mon effort de concision

J'essaie de condenser le rapport, mais plus je tronque de phrases, plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité.


----------



## Nicomon

Gil said:


> Mon effort de concision
> 
> J'essaie de condenser le rapport, mais plus je tronque de phrases, plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité.


 
 Gil. Mais où t'étais, tout ce temps là?


----------



## enJoanet

Gil said:


> Mon effort de concision
> J'essaie de condenser le rapport, mais plus je tronque de phrases, plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité.


 
Salut!
Au Québec, peut-être! 
Entendons-nous: je ne me permettrais jamais d'émettre un jugement sur les variantes du français parlées en dehors de l'hexagone. Toutefois, en France, le verbe "_tronquer"_ a un sens très nettement différent. Et, dans la phrase citée ci-dessus, le contresens est patent.

Ci-dessous les définitions de l'Académie française, du Littré ainsi que celle du Centre national de ressources textuelles et lexicales.

*1-Dictionnaire de l'Académie française:*

*édition de 1787: *retrancher une partie de. Au propre, il ne se dit que des statûes. "Les Gots _ont tronqué_ la plupart des statûes de Rome. Au figuré, on le dit des livres et des passages qu'on en tire. "_Tronquer un_ livre, _un_ passage. *Il ne se dit qu'en mauvaise part.*
*édition de 1798: "*_On dit aussi par extension, qu'Un uvrage est tronqué, pour, que l'Auteur en a visiblement omis quelque partie essentielle". _
*édition de 1932-5: *Fig., Cet ouvrage est tronqué, *Quelque partie essentielle de cet ouvrage a été évidemment omise ou retranchée.* Fig., Citation tronquée, Citation dans laquelle les suppressions de certaines phrases ou de certains mots *altèrent* le sens de l'ensemble du passage.
(cf.http://portail.atilf.fr/cgi-bin/dic...eadword=&docyear=ALL&dicoid=ALL&articletype=1)

*2-Le Littré:*

*Fig.* *En parlant des ouvrages d'esprit et en mauvaise part, y retrancher quelque chose d'essentiel.* Ces auteurs tronquent le passage et le voici tout entier, BOSSUET, Var. XI, 112. Les vérités sont diminuées : diminuées dans leur pureté, parce qu'on les falsifie et on les mêle ; diminuées dans leur intégrité, *parce qu'on les tronque* et on les retranche, BOSSUET, Sermons, Prédic. évangél. 1. Elle [la Sorbonne] condamna dix propositions [de la thèse de l'abbé de Prades] *qu'il fallut tronquer et, par conséquent, falsifier, *VOLT. Mél. litt. Tombeau de la Sorb. Continuons maintenant à vous transcrire, en prenant seulement la liberté de restituer au besoin les passages de mon livre que vous tronquez, J. J. ROUSS. Lett. à l'archev. de Paris.
(cf.http://francois.gannaz.free.fr/Littre/xmlittre.php?requete=tronquer)

Afin d'être certain que ces définitions soient bien entendues, j'ai recherché la définition de l'expressions _"en mauvaise part"_:
♦ _prendre un mot en bonne, en mauvaise part_. *Donner à un mot un sens favorable ou péjoratif.* Il me reproche «que la civilisation et la morale sont des mots toujours pris en mauvaise part dans mon ouvrage» (Fourier, Nouv. monde industr., 1830, p.39).

*3-CNRTL:*

*B. −* [Le compl. désigne une chose abstr., une production intellectuelle, etc.] *Retrancher en altérant.* Synon. amputer, estropier, mutiler. Tronquer une citation, un écrit, une œuvre, un récit, un roman, un témoignage. Ces expérimentateurs observent mal; ils torturent les faits, les tronquent pour les faire cadrer avec leur théorie (Cl. Bernard, Princ. méd. exp., 1878, p. 220). Marc: − (...) L'ignoble feuille dont tu parles est un égout d'empoisonnement public (...). On y falsifie les documents, on y tronque les textes (Zola, Vérité, 1902 p. 100).
(cf.http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/tronquer)

Voilà pour le "français de France"...Pardonnez la formule...Si vous en avez de meilleures, je suis preneur! Malheureusement, je n'ai pu trouver sur internet aucun dictionnaire spécifiquement "québécois". Si vous en connaissez un qui soit valable, peut-être pourrions-nous déceler quelque divergence entre les définitions que je viens de citer et celle que pourrait nous offrir un dictionnaire québécois. Pour l'heure, et ma connaissance, les trois dictionnaires auxquels je me réfère font autorité en français. C'est d'ailleurs tout particulièrement le cas de celui de l'Académie française.

Aussi, je répète (on est jamais trop prudent): je n'ai absolument rien contre les variantes non-françaises du français. Que ce verbe ait un sens différent au Québec ne m'empêchera pas de dormir...au contraire: je serais ravi de vérifier une nouvelle fois que tous les francophones ne parlent pas comme les parisiens...! 

a+


----------



## Fishingcap

Si tronquer marche au Canada, why not... mais en France on ne tronque pas les textes,phrases.....
Sinon le texte de Gil est top.
En revanche Enjoanet , si je peux me permettre, je doute que le terme compendieux soit nécessaire car peu usité et forcerait probablement le lecteur a faire une recherche pour être sûr de la définition.

Pourrait-on dire : Ma tentative de concision du texte entâche son intégrité?
Ou pour reprendre Gil " Plus j'essaye de condenser le rapport, plus je compromets son intégrité ?


----------



## enJoanet

enJoanet said:


> Fishingcap said:
> 
> 
> 
> Si tronquer marche au Canada, why not... mais en France on ne tronque pas les textes,phrases.....
> Sinon le texte de Gil est top.
> En revanche Enjoanet , si je peux me permettre, je doute que le terme compendieux soit nécessaire car peu usité et forcerait probablement le lecteur a faire une recherche pour être sûr de la définition.
> quote]
> 
> 
> Si nos amis québécois utilisent _tronquer _autrement, why not, comme tu dis!...
> 
> Concernant maintenant l'usage de compendieux...Sur la forme, je suis d'accord avec toi: l'adjectif est peu courant et je l'ai utilisé pour me faire plasir...
> Sur le fond, cependant:
> 
> Pour autant que je sache, chercher un mot dans le dictionnaire ne représente aucun danger majeur!!! .
> le sens du mot concordait tout à fait avec l'idée,
> et, enfin, si compendieux existe...pourquoi utiliser un terme ou une formule moins précise..?? La langue est faite pour l'utiliser!
> a+
Click to expand...


----------



## enJoanet

Fishingcap said:


> Pourrait-on dire : Ma tentative de concision du texte entâche son intégrité?
> Ou pour reprendre Gil " Plus j'essaye de condenser le rapport, plus je compromets son intégrité ?


 
Entâcher l'intégrité....je sais pas trop..
Entâcher la réputation et compromettre l'intégrité, plutôt...
non?


----------



## Gil

enJoanet said:


> Entâcher l'intégrité....je sais pas trop..
> Entâcher la réputation et compromettre l'intégrité, plutôt...
> non?


Dans mon dialecte, on ne met pas d'accent à "entacher"


----------



## Fishingcap

oui, oui... 
Mais j'insiste sur l'utilisation de Compendieux... c'est un peu trop... même si je suis d'accord avec les points 1,2 et 3, et que c'est chouette de se faire plaisir avec les mots.


----------



## Fishingcap

MEA CULPA pour ent*â*cher.... cela fait t*â*che après de si beaux mots


----------



## Gil

enJoanet said:


> Salut!
> Au Québec, peut-être!
> Entendons-nous: je ne me permettrais jamais d'émettre un jugement sur les variantes du français parlées en dehors de l'hexagone. Toutefois, en France, le verbe "_tronquer"_ a un sens très nettement différent. Et, dans la phrase citée ci-dessus, le contresens est patent.


Le sens auquel je pensais est celui-ci:


> B.  [Le compl. désigne une chose abstr., une production intellectuelle, etc.] Retrancher en altérant. Synon. amputer, estropier, mutiler. Tronquer une citation, un écrit, une œuvre, un récit, un roman, un témoignage. Ces expérimentateurs observent mal; ils torturent les faits, les tronquent pour les faire cadrer avec leur théorie (Cl. BERNARD, Princ. méd. exp., 1878, p. 220). Marc:  (...) L'ignoble feuille dont tu parles est un égout d'empoisonnement public (...). On y falsifie les documents, on y tronque les textes (ZOLA, Vérité, 1902 p. 100).


Il n'a rien de québécois.  C'est peut-être quand même un contresens, si je n'ai pas bien compris le texte source.


----------



## enJoanet

Gil said:


> Le sens auquel je pensais est celui-ci:
> 
> Il n'a rien de québécois. C'est peut-être quand même un contresens, si je n'ai pas bien compris le texte source.


 
salut!
C'est donc effectivement un contresens...
a+

P.S: dans mon dialecte aussi on dit _entacher_....


----------



## Teafrog

Jeanbar said:


> J'essaie d'abréger le rapport mais plus je coupe, plus je me rends compte qu'il manquerait des informations essentielles à sa complète compréhension.


_Abréger_ est super pour _shorten_ 


Nicomon said:


> Excellent.  Mais je préfère _détails essentiels_, qui est plus court et qui àma traduit mieux l'anglais details.


et _détails essentiels_ parfait pour _necessary details _


Gil said:


> Mon effort de concision
> 
> J'essaie de condenser le rapport, mais plus je tronque de phrases, plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité.


Great, but please allow me a slight tweak:
J'essaie d'abréger le rapport, mais plus je coupe / raccourcis p) le texte, plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité.


Nicomon said:


> Mais où t'étais, tout ce temps là?


Hiding away in a recess, waiting for a good time to pounce…


----------



## Gil

enJoanet said:


> salut!
> C'est donc effectivement un contresens...
> a+
> 
> P.S: dans mon dialecte aussi on dit _entacher_....



Au lieu de s'attarder sur nos usages régionaux, il vaudrait mieux se demander ce que veut dire "cut out".  Les dictionnaires nous diront "supprimer ou éliminer".  Or quiconque essaie d'abréger un texte ne se contente pas de supprimer des phrases entières.  Le bons sens et l'expérience nous dit que le rédacteur essaie de distinguer ce qui est essentiel de ce qui est accessoire, qu'il s'agisse de phrases, de propositions ou de bouts de phrases.  Je reprends donc ma suggestion afin de la rendre plus concise.

_ J'essaie de condenser le rapport, mais plus je le tronque (ou le coupe), plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité._


----------



## enJoanet

Voilà une traduction décidément innovante et avant-gardiste...
Je persiste pour ma part à penser que, dans cette phrase, l'usage de tronquer constitue au mieux une incorrection et au pire un barbarisme. Idem pour couper. 
J'ai déjà fourni les références qui me permettaient de défendre cette position. Chacun est libre de faire fi de ces références ou des les prendre en considération.
a+


----------



## Teafrog

Gil said:


> Au lieu de s'attarder sur nos usages régionaux,  il vaudrait mieux se demander ce que veut dire "cut out".  Les dictionnaires nous diront "supprimer ou éliminer".  Or quiconque essaie d'abréger un texte ne se contente pas de supprimer des phrases entières.  Le bons sens et l'expérience nous dit que le rédacteur essaie de distinguer ce qui est essentiel de ce qui est accessoire, qu'il s'agisse de phrases, de propositions ou de bouts de phrases.  Je reprends donc ma suggestion afin de la rendre plus concise.
> 
> _ J'essaie de condenser le rapport, mais plus je le tronque (ou le coupe), plus j'estime en compromettre l'intégrité._



Au lieu de chipoter sur le sens de _tronquer_ (qui, amha me paraît un chouia vieux jeu ), un rédacteur _édite_ un texte, pourquoi ne pas utiliser ce mot puisqu’il y a en amont le verbe _condenser_ ou _abréger_, qui expliquera que la personne qui édite coupera / enlèvera du texte?

An editor will proofread a text and cut out (edit out) superfluous passages to make it clearer and more legible: less is more (specially in English)


----------



## Gil

Teafrog said:


> Au lieu de chipoter sur le sens de _tronquer_ (qui, amha me paraît un chouia vieux jeu ), un rédacteur _édite_ un texte, pourquoi ne pas utiliser ce mot puisqu’il y a en amont le verbe _condenser_ ou _abréger_, qui expliquera que la personne qui édite coupera / enlèvera du texte?
> 
> An editor will proofread a text and cut out (edit out) superfluous passages to make it clearer and more legible: less is more (specially in English)



Punky Zoé a proposé "élaguer" et si j'avais été plus attentif, c'est ce que j'aurais retenu:
_plus j'élague le texte..._


> Au fig. Débarrasser des développements trop longs ou des détails superflus. Il faut élaguer votre exposé, cette scène; élaguer une phrase, un récit, un discours, un écrit. Synon. alléger, dépouiller, raccourcir; anton. développer. À force de ne vouloir que l'utilité, on élague mille choses dont on méconnaît l'utilité indirecte (CONSTANT, Journaux, 1804, p. 175). Corriger l'ensemble, enlever des répétitions de mots et élaguer quantité de redites (FLAUB., Corresp., 1847, p. 76) :


----------

